
Show HN: Addictive puzzle based on “Graph Theory” - thenormal
http://treksit.com/?theory
======
HAL9OOO
Pretty cool, it was a little annoying that the window that contained the game
blended into the background, so I kept trying to pull dots outside of the game
window. Do you have code available for this? Just curious on algorithms that
might have been used.

------
butlersean
[http://www.playmycode.com/play/game/bigblind/graph-
theory](http://www.playmycode.com/play/game/bigblind/graph-theory)
[http://www.springfrog.com/games/tronix/](http://www.springfrog.com/games/tronix/)
[http://jayisgames.com/games/planarity/](http://jayisgames.com/games/planarity/)

------
thenormal
Best view on smartphones

------
shkurkin
This is great! Played and enjoyed, thanks

------
myersgp
it would be great if it counted levels and let you share that on Soc

~~~
myersgp
oh wait, I see how to see my level... the up arrow. It would be good to have a
timer and let you share it on SocMedia

